# Green Magpies



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

We have green, and pink, magpies here in Evingston.






































I'm trying to get pics of the pink ones....more later.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Crazy... never seen that before... or pink ones. I was surprised when I learned the Pink/ Orange winged "Flicker" woodpeckers we have here are Yellow winged back east. Nature is strange at times.

-DallanC


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Have they been near a nuclear plant or drinking from a contaminated water source? 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Good thing that it isn't April 1. I had to google them, it looks like someone may be playing a practical joke on you folks up there in Evingston.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I havent been able to google up pictures of a green one... but there are actually several different pink ones that have been photographed and posted. The "pink" is kindof muted, but its there... the pictures of the "green" one above, those are bright and brilliant. Hard to image its real... but who knows.

Reminds me of an orange seagull running around the Salt Lake City dump one time... apparently someone caught one and spray painted it orange.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

He may of eaten too much green tainted meat from somewhere. 

Remember you are what you eat.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Back in my mis-spent youth, I worked at a cemetery for a couple summers.
I used a live trap on a squirrel and painted it orange with bluestakes paint.
We laughed and laughed…..


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The green magpies have been around for more than a year. Our best guess, and according to a number of unsubstantiated rumors, the birds have been dyed.

A magpie will lose all it's feathers in a year and as feathers age they will turn dull, even whitish. The first picture I posted is from September and the bird's breast feathers are starting to turn white at the base.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I havent been able to google up pictures of a green one... but there are actually several different pink ones that have been photographed and posted. The "pink" is kindof muted, but its there... the pictures of the "green" one above, those are bright and brilliant. Hard to image its real... but who knows.
> 
> Reminds me of an orange seagull running around the Salt Lake City dump one time... apparently someone caught one and spray painted it orange.
> 
> -DallanC


Yeah...

I've been just a few feet from this bird and it's not painted. Looks dyed to me.


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

Looks like it’s an ApplePie than a magpie 🤔


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Yeah...
> 
> I've been just a few feet from this bird and it's not painted. Looks dyed to me.


He better be careful about letting Goob get too close or the next thread will be in the recipe section under the title "magpie marsala" or something like that. Or maybe a nice magpie pot pie.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> He better be careful about letting Goob get too close or the next thread will be in the recipe section under the title "magpie marsala" or something like that. Or maybe a nice magpie pot pie.


magpie marsala? Sounds good!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Years ago on the Utah deer hunt I was hauling my brother in law around on my 4 wheeler and we were not seeing very much. We even had a shotgun with us in the hopes of finding a grouse but we were not doing well in that area either. 

We came around a corner and a doze or so ravens flew off into the trees and my brother in law said "I wonder what they taste like" I commented that they likely tasted like what they ate, around the next corner there were a bunch of ravens eating things out of cow pies. The discussion ended there.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Whoever dyed that magpie did a fantastic job!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Critter said:


> Years ago on the Utah deer hunt I was hauling my brother in law around on my 4 wheeler and we were not seeing very much. We even had a shotgun with us in the hopes of finding a grouse but we were not doing well in that area either.
> 
> We came around a corner and a doze or so ravens flew off into the trees and my brother in law said "I wonder what they taste like" I commented that they likely tasted like what they ate, around the next corner there were a bunch of ravens eating things out of cow pies. The discussion ended there.


You do know the best place to see wild turkeys in the winter is where they are feeding cattle right?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

More pics:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Regardless of how it got turned green... he looks healthy, and really cool actually.

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

PS: Here's a picture someone else took of a pair of "pink" magpies. Some people think its a result of them bathing in stained water... or a skin condition. IDK... either way they look unique.










-DallanC


----------

